

Nickb's very own New Mogul:  business, leadership, management and financial news.arc - rms
http://www.newmogul.com/

======
swombat
Is this meant to finally siphon off all the finance news off HackerNews? Would
be much welcome.

~~~
wensing
Forgive me in advance for stirring the pot yet again, but I thought this site
was called "Hacker News" because it's meant to carry news of interest to
hackers. In which case it makes sense that this will ebb and flow between
tech, finance, politics, et al. in keeping with the stories of our times.
Right now it's finance, but I'm willing to claim that this is temporary in
light of what's going on in our world.

How does one determine the boundaries between financial markets and venture
capital, politics and net neutrality, etc.?

Whatever we do, please let's not make this site into another one of those
inhospitable "I'm moving your post to the Financial News discussion forum"
types. In other words, is there a plan in anyone's mind to stop people from
submitting financial posts to HN?

Btw, cool site, nickb.

~~~
nickb
Thanks!

I'm totally with you on this one: HN needs to cover whatever's interesting.
But the thing that spurred me to finally put this thing out there is the
dearth of business-related (not necessarily financial) stories on HN. For
example, just the other day, I posted this: "Seven Ways to Fail Big"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=315327> Anyway, it got 1 point here even
though I thought it was a great article that you can learn a lot from.

Anyway, I've been waiting for someone to pick up some slack and start a site
of their own but haven't seen anything come out in the past year.

~~~
ced
Thanks for your contributions, but personally, I am fed up with the "business
tips" topics. They may be practical and useful to someone with a startup, but
they are otherwise not very intellectually stimulating.

------
timr
I think pg is taking this 'nickb' thing a bit too far.

------
s3graham
Like the title Georgia, but I'd go farther and change Verdana on the
discussion to serif'd (I know, crazy!).

Also, the guidelines/faq/contact links don't work.

------
fallentimes
As I commented in the nonhackernews thread, this should be combined with
nonhackernews. While I've enjoyed reading both sites, we don't need two HN
splinters.

~~~
mattmaroon
I know what you mean, but I don't want to limit NHN to just finance-related
stuff. It's obviously the hot topic du jour, but it normally plays a smaller
role in the news than it does currently.

I do like the site though.

~~~
nickb
Totally understand. The reason behind NonHN and NM is completely different and
I don't think we're splintering anything. I'm posting on both sites and they
complement each other. I don't think there will be much overlap between the
two as soon as this mess is over.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah, I agree. I lurk on your site too. Also great quality subs.

------
sspencer
Beautiful design!

I signed up, same name as here.

------
ashleyw
What software does HN run on then? Or is NewMogul just copying some of the
design aspects of HN?

[http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7245/newmogulbusinesslead...](http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7245/newmogulbusinessleaderslq6.png)

~~~
staticshock
<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=3426>

~~~
reazalun
Wow, I never knew about this. Is that hard for someone who does not know Lisp
and Arc to install it?

------
rw
The color/font scheme is horrible - just copy HN!

I signed up, regardless.

~~~
Zev
I actually like the font/color scheme for the most part; it reminds me of a
copy of the WSJ or NY Times. The edges on each side are a nice touch to top it
off.

The only thing I'm not a fan of is the color of the upvote arrow. It's still a
shade of red which makes me think it's bad to upvote something. Though it does
a good job of making someone think before they blindly upvote something
without reading I suppose..

~~~
nickb
What color do you prefer? Darker gray or lighter black would be better?

~~~
Zev
I was thinking of an old yellow, similar to the shade of a faded newspaper's
color rather then a shade of grey.

After messing around with the arrow in photoshop a bit, #d1ce9c was the color
that I came up with: <http://thisismyinter.net/mockups/newmogul.png> &
<http://thisismyinter.net/mockups/grayarrow.png> \- But it's nearing 4am here,
so it could turn out to be a hideous shade of yellow and I wouldn't realize it
until tomorrow morning.

